# Small table for an turtle tank



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

This is a small table that I made for a turtle tank. I took down a maple tree in my back yard last year and brought it to a friend to mill it on his band sawmill. The photos are before the poly was put on. I did learn quite a bit from this project which is one of the reasons why I enjoy this as much as I do.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Why that’s splendid. I’ve always wanted to use wood from my own yard. That’s just so cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, I hope the turtle likes it as much I do. That's a neat looking table.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

On the table top, are those through tenons or plugs?


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you. 
Fr. Thomas, those are through tenons with wedges on the legs to the top. Everything else is through mortise and tenon as well. My father in law enjoys teaching as much as I like learning. This was my first experience with mortice and tenon. I am very pleased with the end result.
The turlte is a lucky one. We resued him from a swimming pool last year. He is missing half an arm and he suffered some damage on his face. He is a happy as can be:yes:. swim, swim, eat, swim and eat some more!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Just why does the turtle need a table?

G


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing: He is family too!!! The wife bought a new and bigger tank for him and we did not have anything we liked to put the tank on. With a little arm twisting:whistling2: I retreated to the basement to make her one.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

hancockj said:


> The turlte is a lucky one. We resued him from a swimming pool last year. He is missing half an arm and he suffered some damage on his face. He is a happy as can be:yes:. swim, swim, eat, swim and eat some more!


My coworker rescued two turtles from an office aquarium. The water level was so high that the tops of the shells were burnt from the light bulb. There wasn't any place for them climb on to dry off once in a while so they developed a fungus on their shell as well. So they had to be rescued. :yes:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice job on the table. Very professional looking.

Lucky turtle.

Gerry


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

I see really only 1 problem with this table. With the turtle tank on it, it obsures the beautiful top. Hopefully those tenons show up because that is an awesome detail. Like it very much.

John


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice looking piece.


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice job - you can't beat through tennons when they are executed correctly. I hope you didn't stain it when you finished it. Do you have any photo's showing the joinery underneath the table top?:thumbsup:


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

I did stain the table. That wood was so light.The wood almost seem white. Not sure exactly what kind of maple it is, maybe sugar? I can post a picture of the joinery in the next couple of days. Family from NC is up for the week:smile:, been busy, busy.


----------

